# Squat Stands or Rack?



## gavzter (Oct 12, 2012)

Been looking for something for my home gym - are squat stands particularly unstable/not recommended compared with a rack?

Quite a few have dip handles too which would be a nice bonus.

Can't quite figure out why there are pretty sturdy looking stands for £50-60. But squat racks are getting-on-for double that sort-of price - just because they have a bar that joins, what are essentially, two squat stands (?!) 

I'm pretty sure I won't be squatting big weight any time soon so it's only something reasonably basic, but safe up to ~100kg that I'd need

Anyone have opinions or links to anything recommended please? 

Cheers!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

squat rack with catchers over stands.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Google cf415 from powerhouse


----------



## gavzter (Oct 12, 2012)

CF415 looks awesome. Cheers dude!

Guess I'll be saving up then :lol:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Could you not bolt the cheap ones to the floor


----------

